# 2010 Rod Expo



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

The expo will be Feb. 20 & 21 in High Point next year. Cant wait.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

While I'm glad that TK is doing another one, I hope it was better than last year. I was pretty disappointed at the show this last go around compared to the year before.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> While I'm glad that TK is doing another one, I hope it was better than last year. I was pretty disappointed at the show this last go around compared to the year before.



If the economy doesn't pick up, it may not get much better. I still think the show is worthwhile for anyone new to rodbuilding-- I didn't make it this year, will have to wait and see on the next one. 

Wasn't really surprised to hear about the low turn out-- the demand for custom rod work appears to be quite low right now, again, not surprising with the current economy.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Taken from Rodbuilding.org



2009 Expo Notes - So Far...
Posted by: Tom Kirkman (Moderator)
Date: February 23, 2009 10:17AM

It will take a few days to get things back under control and crunch some numbers, but in the meantime here is what we know for certain... 

Attendance was up. Way up. I never thought in these tough economic times that we’d have another attendance increase, but we did and it was a big one. When I post photos in the next day or so you’ll see what I mean. We just thought last year’s Expo was crowded, but it didn’t compare to the throngs of people at this year’s event. A few always try and start a rumor about how the attendance was "off this year." But that's all it ever is - a rumor started to suit a certain agenda. Wait till you see the photos - the place was packed.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Taken from Rodbuilding.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well-- I wasn't there, so can't really comment-- but find Tom's statements a little surprising. People that make it consecutive years can usually tell whether the place is "packed" relative from one year to the next. I don't see why anyone would have an "agenda" against Tom or the show, people simply offer their own opinions from year to year-- all of a sudden if an opinion is viewed as being "negative" it's an "agenda" vesus a harmless view point. 

If Tom has good attendance records, then just post them and let the numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

All I know is that I was there year before last and not this year due to
the economy. I do hope to go this year but who knows at this point.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Expo Numbers

Posted by: Tom Kirkman (Moderator)
Date: February 25, 2009 12:37PM

Ladies and Gentlemen :

I want to thank each and every one of you who participated in or attended the 2009 International Custom Rod Building Exposition. We set a new record for attendance this year - 2402 tickets were sold over 2 days. This year, we sold single 2-day tickets, so there were no duplicates - we know for a fact that 2402 individual paying customers were at the event. Another couple hundred folks in the form of vendor personnel and various guests were on hand as well. (*Last year we sold something like 2700 tickets, but we didn't offer 2-day tickets so many of those, about a third, were duplicates.)

As far as how many of these folks were rod builders is something we can only determine by checking the door prize registration tickets. It won’t be exact, but fairly close. My guess is that nearly 2000 were rod builders, but again, I have to sort through the individual tickets and I won’t be getting around to that for another month or so. Too much else to do with the magazine at the moment.

This was taken from rodbuiding.org.

..............


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sunday was crazy compared to Saturday. My sales were 3x greater on Sunday.

It did look busier on Sunday with many people in the isles. It could have been people kicking tires on Saturday and buying Sunday, I don't know, but money moved on Sunday.

Kevin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was there Saturday only, so I can't speak for Sunday. Hopefully the economy will turn around by the time the next one rolls around and it'll be a little more interesting than last time. It was still worth the drive down and nice to meet some folks face to face.


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Jun 27, 2009)

*2009 Expo set new records*

The attendance was up, again, in 2009. We know this because we counted the tickets. It's that simple.

A new sales record was set according to the figures the vendors gave me and it would be foolish for them to pad those figures since their booth prices are based on how sales go for them. If anything they would lowball those figures in order to hopefully keep their booth fees as low as possible. The vendors are so busy they don't know what's going on. But every single one of them told me their sales were up, nearly all said they set a new sales record.

Every year, we have a couple guys who make the rounds and drop the rumor that "attendance is off this year." I was talking to Paul Howarth at the REC booth on Sunday and he sheepishly asked me how bad the attendance was - as if I was really taking it on the chin. I was surprised and told him that it was up by an additional 400 people that day alone. He said he really didn't know, but that somebody had come by and told him the attendance was off and he just accepted it as fact. The same guys told Ralph O'Quinn, Bob McKamey and Sammy Mickel the same thing. Obviously that angers me, because it's not true and it's designed precisely to undermine what we try to do for the craft with the Expo.

That's the goal of some of these guys - to harm the Expo with their rumors. The same guys do it every year. They went booth to booth on Saturday and Sunday and dropped the rumor that attendance was off. They most certainly do have an agenda - their organization has never been able to pull off anything remotely like this and even had to stop having their yearly national event due to poor turnout. Their last national event was held in 2007 - they ended up paying the host hotel a penalty for unsold rooms. Conversely, the Radisson here in High Point sold out of our entire room block before Thanksgiving (earlier than ever before). I had to add more rooms in December and got the last ones they had around Christmas.

If you were to believe these rumor mongers, the first show we ever had was larger than any other, and we know that's not true. The show has grown in attendance and sales each and every year. I had to keep an extra person on the ticket line all day Saturday this year - the attendance was that strong. 

Heck, we moved the RodMaker Reception to Friday night in order to hopefully cut back on the numbers (which push the fire marshall's limit). It didn't work - a new attendance record was set there as well.

The folks who sold the food concessions also had record sales and their prices were the same as the year before. Either we had more people there this year, or less people who were a heck of a lot hungrier for some reason.

I have a boatload of photos that I'll be happy to send anyone - standing room only seminar rooms, aisles so packed no more would fit, swamped vendor booths, etc. The photos don't lie.

Beyond that, what difference does the attendance make for the attendees. The 2009 event had more vendors, more product, more seminars, etc., so it was again a better value than the year before. The 2009 event was larger and better than the 2008 event. That's not a guess, it's a fact. And the 2010 event will be even larger and even better. And you can bet the same couple guys will be back next year dropping their yearly rumor that our attendance is off, again. It's frustrating to hear these rumors, but it doesn't stop the Expo from getting bigger and better each year. 


............


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

It looked down to me and I was at this and last years. But this year's Sunday seemed better than last years. Maybe that's what made the difference?

Sunday had Rich Forhan's last 2 presentations before going into retirement so a lot of bass anglers were on hand sucking up every kernel of knowledge they could squeeze out of his brain. He explained at great deal the blanks he selects for specific techniques and why he chose them. I learned a ton from him even though I'm not a bass guy. 

I'll probably go to the 2010 one as well. I always learn something there, and often something I wasn't looking to learn. I do hope the deals are better and we get more than the massive reject buckets from the suppliers. I like them for personal use, but want cut throat priced surf blanks as well  I also enjoy being able to put my hands on the blanks. Can't get the feel from the internet.


Would be kind of cool to have a Pier and Surf booth like the NERBS guys do


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Jun 27, 2009)

As you know, the "deals" are up the dealers who sell the product. Although, there is a lot more in the way of discounted products there than just the "trash can specials." If there is a problem with the Expo it's that there is so much stuff there that it's actually hard to see it all in just 2 days. 

On the attendance figures I can't go by subjective opinions - those differ widely from person to person. I go by the actual ticket receipts and sales reports from the vendors. They're accurate and concrete.

What caught my attention here was the comment - "I hope it was better than last year. I was pretty disappointed at the show this last go around compared to the year before."

I can't imagine what the 2008 event had that the 2009 event didn't. It's perplexing since the 2009 event was larger on all counts. I would appreciate knowing what the poster found better about the smaller 2008 event. If it's something I can work on or fix, I'd certainly give it an honest shot.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tom, I don't think anyone here (on this site) has an agenda, lots of us know each other and it's common if someone misses the show to ask a buddy how things went. 

As for Sunday's attedance being up, I can only speculate that quite a few "bargain hunters" feel that perhaps their best opportunity will be had when vendors don't feel like having to pack up stuff that went unsold.

In keeping with the "tough economic" theme this might make sense if they didn't want to fork out for an over night stay as well. I'm sure some of the folks that only made it Saturday, were of the same mindset, close enough to spend a day, but perhaps not an overnight event for them. (Yes, I saw your remarks about the hotels rooms being sold).


I thouroughly enjoyed the event in 2008, and was sorry I had to miss the event this year. 

This site is primarily about surf fishing, which is definitely suffering, in term of new rod builds-- at least in this area.
There is no doubt in my mind that surf rod building is "off" significantly from previously, due not only to the economy, but beach closings to 4 X 4 access as well. People aren't likely to fork over $$$$ to have a new custom heaver built-- if they aren't even sure they can get out to the beach to use it.


I have only built a few rods for repeat customers this year, and several of the other builders I have talked to our squeaking buy on random repair work and such, instead of new builds.

Since I make by fine on my regular job, I'm not interested in throwing out low ball bids to steal potential customers away from folks that rely more heavily on rodbuilding for their income. Sad to say, but that's just the way it is right now, at least in the heaver market.

I wish you the best with next years show, and will do everything I can to make an appearance.

I trust you on your stats, ticket sales should be a good show for the number that were there, still if people aren't sticking around, (show up and leave after a quick run thru) that could explain why it may have appeared less crowded.

Anyway, Just my thoughts, IMHO.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tom Kirkman said:


> As you know, the "deals" are up the dealers who sell the product. Although, there is a lot more in the way of discounted products there than just the "trash can specials." If there is a problem with the Expo it's that there is so much stuff there that it's actually hard to see it all in just 2 days.
> 
> On the attendance figures I can't go by subjective opinions - those differ widely from person to person. I go by the actual ticket receipts and sales reports from the vendors. They're accurate and concrete.
> 
> ...


The event may have been larger, and you're certainly in a better position to see that than I am. I am only stating my perception and opinion on what I saw. The fact that you even had one this past year was great, and I'm looking forward to next year. My understanding was that this is a pretty significant financial undertaking, and it's not something you turn a profit from, so kudos to you for doing something for all of us rod builders. 

To get to brass tacks, what I felt was lacking from the year before was not anything is under your power to change, as you have already stated. The biggest treat for *me* at these show is the deals that the vendors will sometimes pass on to the consumer. The year before there were outrageous deals on blanks and other components, the rival of which I haven't seen since. With the times being the way they are, I think just about everyone has to hunt for the best deal they can get, especially when it comes to hobbies and the use of any disposable income. I also understand the flip side of that coin, being that the vendors have a living to make as well. 

The fact that my comments struck a nerve is something I'm not quite sure what to think of. I can assure you, *I have no agenda *towards you or Rod Maker or the expo, nor am I a "rumor monger" as you so eloquently put it. I have enjoyed many of your ideas over the years, I am a subscriber and eager reader of Rod Maker, and the Expo is a great opportunity to learn, meet new friends and old, and just have a good time around others who enjoy the same hobby/obsession. What I expressed here is my honest *opinion* to which we are all entitled. But you and I both know what they say about opinions.  My opinion may be what it is because I only attended on Saturday, and as you can see from Kevin's comment it looks like I missed the day to be there. 

Either way, it's nice to see someone with your level of knowledge post here, and hopefully you didn't just come here to defend the attendance record of the Expo. It'd be nice if you posted some rod building related information once in a while as well.


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Jun 27, 2009)

Let me clear something up - I wasn't referring to you as one of the parties that started the rumor, nor as a "rumor monger." Those terms were reserved for the pair that do that every year at the Expo - it's their yearly "work" that tends to filter down and get into the mindset of others. Please except my apologies if I wasn't clear enough about that previously. Those guys know who they are and I plan to have a chat with them if they show up again in 2010.

Now for your other concerns - there are a lot of deals at the Expo. Even the "Trash Can" specials which were introduced by Lamar and continued by FishStix contain thousands of first quality blanks (Shikari, CastaWay, ATC and All Star come to mind from previous events). But we might be getting a little a too entrenched in thinking that this is a flea market - there are plenty of deals and you nearly always come out better than you would buying the same item anywhere else at any other time of year. But not everything will be absolutely dirt cheap.

As you stated, that sort of thing isn't up to me - the dealers have to decide what they're going to sell their products for. Still, most offer a set discount or some sort of "show special" so most items are still a better deal than at any other time.

One of the main draws, as you and others have pointed out, is that this is the only place where you can touch, see and feel the majority of components, blanks and tools offered to the custom rod building, all in one weekend and under the same roof. 

But there is one thing you and others can do, however, that will make the show an even better experience for you - talk to your dealer prior to the event. Tell them what you want to see. If you buy long, 1-piece surf rod blanks, notify them early enough so that they can order what you need and bring it to the event so you can save money on shipping those long rods. Shoot the manufacturers an email or call them and tell them which products you want to see them bring to the Expo. The more direct feedback they get from folks that plan to attend, the more "stuff" they'll bring and display. Many of the vendors are guessing what they need to bring. More involvement from the folks who plan to attend can only make the Expo an even better experience for all. So don't be shy - let the vendors know what you want to see there.

..............


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom,

Thank you for participating in this forum and putting together the shows. 

I certainly would like to see more surf rod deals in the 2010 show. Fishsticks may have spoiled us in the 2008 show with the super deals on rainshadows and CTX banks. I didn't see those deals in 2009 and that would affect the perception of most here. There were tons of great deals for bass rods and I got 2 to turn into sea trout rods for my wife. So there were some deals, but not so much for the stuff we're interested in. As you say, I should contact the vendors about what I would like to see.


I did like the variety of vendors present in 2008 and education in 2009. In particular the snake skin vendor in 2008 and having the wood turning expert give expos on how he would make wood grips. I would like to see the same variety in 2010.


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Jun 27, 2009)

The "Skin Shop" was on board both in 2008 and 2009. Last Friday, they signed on for the 2010 event.

I received a ton of good comments about Morris Schlesinger's wood turning demos at the 2009 event and plan to bring him back in 2010 if at all possible.

We will again have at least one wood working supply shop displaying as a vendor in the exhibit hall. Perhaps two.

...........


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom Kirkman said:


> The "Skin Shop" was on board both in 2008 and 2009. Last Friday, they signed on for the 2010 event.
> 
> I received a ton of good comments about Morris Schlesinger's wood turning demos at the 2009 event and plan to bring him back in 2010 if at all possible.
> 
> ...


Awesome! How about an abalone demo too? I also really liked the micro guide lecture. It was more for the bass guys, but I was able to apply a lot of what I learned to my surf rods. Added about 30-40 yards to my cast just by using the smaller and closer guides as they recommend. Couldn't really do "micro", but micro relative to surf rods(size 6 guides, may try 4 in the near future). I also made a revolver surf rod using the theory Rich Forhan described. And that's one of the best things about the shows, I can apply the knowledge gained in certain rod specializations to other applications.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought Kevin did an abalone demo last year? I can't remember at this point. I talked to him at the show for a while about it. Neat stuff to work with. 

As for the deals, there was a TON of stuff there, but I deal with surf sticks more than anything, so the only vendors who really had stuff that intersested me was Fishsticks, Lami, and Batson. There were a couple others, but I can't recall the names. I'll have to send some notes out to vendors to tell them to bring more surf stuff for next year.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I thought Kevin did an abalone demo last year? I can't remember at this point. I talked to him at the show for a while about it. Neat stuff to work with.
> 
> As for the deals, there was a TON of stuff there, but I deal with surf sticks more than anything, so the only vendors who really had stuff that intersested me was Fishsticks, Lami, and Batson. There were a couple others, but I can't recall the names. I'll have to send some notes out to vendors to tell them to bring more surf stuff for next year.


He did, I sat through it and it was very well done. I think that the siminars are the most valuable part of the expo. There is a wealth of information that is especially beneficial to people like me who are new to rod building. I really cant wait for the 2010 expo.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark G said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that surf rod building is "off" significantly from previously, due not only to the economy, but beach closings to 4 X 4 access as well. People aren't likely to fork over $$$$ to have a new custom heaver built-- if they aren't even sure they can get out to the beach to use it.
> 
> 
> I have only built a few rods for repeat customers this year, and several of the other builders I have talked to our squeaking buy on random repair work and such, instead of new builds.


I couldn't agree more, I usually fund my trips to the beach off the profits of my sales, the last 2 years that hasn't been the case. I did make the last three shows but this year only 1 day versus both in previous so its hard for me to compare the attendance.


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

If things continue to go the ay they are, I will probably do another demo..... That is, if Tom wants to add it to the list. Maybe this time, we can do it on Saturday..... In the meantime, I have a DVD available and also sell the veneer so if anyone can't or don't want to wait, email me.

kevin knox
anglersenvy.com


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Jun 27, 2009)

It would be no problem to schedule Kevin for Saturday this year. I'll make a note to do so.


----------

